# أنواع الأحداثيات - Coordinate System



## أحمد رأفت (31 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أنواع الأحداثيات - Coordinate System
(طبعا انت هاتقول لزمتة اية؟ مهم جدآ Dynamics و مقدمة فى علم CAD )</SPAN>​1] الأحدثيات الكارتزية </SPAN>Cartesian Coordinates</SPAN>
أبرز نوع أحداثيات يتم اللجوء إليه دوماً، فهو الأشهر والأبرز فى تمثيل أى دالة رياضية خاصة بمتغير واحد. ولا يقتصر أستخدامه فى المجالات الهندسية فحسب، بل يمتد ليشمل المجالات الأقتصادية، الأحصاء، الطب والعديد .. </SPAN>هنالك أحداثيات خاصة بالـ </SPAN></SPAN></SPAN>2D</SPAN> </SPAN></SPAN>تتكون من محور أفقى x</SPAN></SPAN> ومحور رأسى </SPAN>y</SPAN> ، حيث يتم تمثيل النقطة من خلال طولها وعرضها. فمثلاً النقطة </SPAN></SPAN></SPAN>(1,2)</SPAN> </SPAN></SPAN>تمثل عرضاً خاص على محور الـ x</SPAN> هو 1 وحدة من نقطة الأصل (0,0) طبقاً لمقياس الرسم، وطول على محور الـ </SPAN> y</SPAN> بـ 2 وحدة. </SPAN>أما بالنسبة للـ </SPAN></SPAN></SPAN>3D</SPAN> </SPAN></SPAN>فنضع محور جديد يمثل الأرتفاع هو الـ </SPAN> z</SPAN> حيث يتم التمثيل كما فعلنا بالنسبة للطول والعرض، ونمثل الأرتفاع بنفس الطريقة.









] الأحداثيات القطبية Polar Coordinates</SPAN>​هى نوع من الأحداثيات يخص الـ </SPAN></SPAN></SPAN>2D</SPAN> </SPAN></SPAN>يتم اللجوء إليه حينما تكون هنالك حاجة لتمثيل أشكال دائرية، حيث أبسط مثال على ذلك الدائرة. فالدائرة يمكن تمثيلها على الأحداثيات الكارتزية ولكن بمعادلة يصعب التعامل معها رياضياً، فى حين توفر لنا الأحداثيات القطبية معادلة بسيطة جداً تسهل التعامل معها فى التطبيقات. الأحداثيات القطبية مقسمة إلى أربعة خانات، كل خانة تمثل دوران نقطة بزواية 90 درجة أو بالـ </SPAN>Radian</SPAN> </SPAN></SPAN>بنسبة فالدورة الكاملة هى </SPAN></SPAN></SPAN>2π</SPAN> </SPAN></SPAN>. ويتم تمثيل النقطة بدلالة طول </SPAN>r</SPAN> </SPAN></SPAN>وزواية </SPAN>θ</SPAN> </SPAN></SPAN>التى تمثل الميل على المحور الأفقى 


] الأحداثيات الأسطوانية Cylindrical Coordinates</SPAN>​تمثل الأحداثيات القطبية ولكن للـ </SPAN></SPAN></SPAN>3D</SPAN> </SPAN></SPAN>أى أنها خاصة بتمثيل الأشكال الدائرة فى الثلاث أبعاد . فكما فعلنا مع الأحداثيات الكارتزية وأضفنا متغير جديد هو الـ </SPAN>z</SPAN> </SPAN></SPAN>يمثل الأرتفاع، نضع هنا متغير جديد هو الـ </SPAN>P</SPAN> </SPAN></SPAN>يمثل أرتفاع النقطة عن المستوى الأرضى أو المستوى القطبى ،، تمثيل النقطة الآن فى الفراغ سيكون من خلال </SPAN></SPAN></SPAN>(r,θ,p)</SPAN> </SPAN></SPAN>حيث </SPAN>r</SPAN> </SPAN></SPAN>هو طول المتجه فى المستوى الأرضى، الزواية </SPAN>θ</SPAN> </SPAN></SPAN>هى الزواية التى يصنعها مع دورانه على المحور الأفقى للمستوى الأرضى، فى حين تمثل الـ </SPAN>P</SPAN> </SPAN></SPAN>أرتفاعه عن المستوى الأرضى.</SPAN>





الحمد الله
أدعوا لى وللجميع بالنجاح والتوفيق​</SPAN>


----------



## Al-jabri (10 أبريل 2009)

مشكور اخي .......................


----------



## Wassfi (23 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## حسن عزالدين (11 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

